# Cheap Gi's?



## ker0sene (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys, im starting out Jujitsu soon and wanted to know where did you guys buy your Gi's? And what's the difference between besides the name brand? I see the price tag jump between names, and as usual I am trying to look for the cheapest lol. Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance! I could get it through my sensei but he wants $100 on top of the monthly fee for it, which is why I am looking for a cheaper place to get it from.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 2, 2007)

Although many classes/schools use the sale of uniforms as a fund raiser, $100 for a gi for a newcomer strikes me as a little steep.

The primary difference in any uniform is the weight - this refers to how heavy the material is, and therefore how well it will wear.  In a MA like Judo, where there is a lot of grabbing the uniform and throwing, twisting, and otherwise stressing the fabric, a heavier weight uniform is a must if it's going to last long enough to be meaningful - the cheap ones will rip sooner, and you'll end up spending the same amount on several that last a short time as you would have spent on one heavier one that lasts longer.  One note:  heavier uniforms wear better, but also tend to be hotter when working out hard.  Not being a judoka, I can't be more specific, so I'll stop here and let people with more direct experience with judo gis say more.

Good luck with your new art!


----------



## ker0sene (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks, that kind of explains a lot right there. I think I was reading earlier about single and double weave, so yeah it clears up a bit. Ok now that's cleared up, cheap prices on websites! lol


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2007)

Kacey said:


> The primary difference in any uniform is the weight - this refers to how heavy the material is, and therefore how well it will wear. In a MA like Judo, where there is a lot of grabbing the uniform and throwing, twisting, and otherwise stressing the fabric, a heavier weight uniform is a must if it's going to last long enough to be meaningful - the cheap ones will rip sooner, and you'll end up spending the same amount on several that last a short time as you would have spent on one heavier one that lasts longer. One note: heavier uniforms wear better, but also tend to be hotter when working out hard. Not being a judoka, I can't be more specific, so I'll stop here and let people with more direct experience with judo gis say more.
> 
> Good luck with your new art!


 
You said it best Kacey..Heavyweight dbl weave gi's *are expensive*, but like you said they will hold up alot better...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 3, 2007)

You might want to try the "Gladiator" Gi's from.  You might get a better price there but as Kacey and Drac said, a double weave Judo Gi is expensive.  But they'll last you a good long while.

Jeff


----------



## bignick (Feb 3, 2007)

Just like most clothing materials there are differences in quality.  Sometimes the price reflects quality, sometimes you pay for a brand name.  A decent judo gi should run you 30-50 dollars for a beginner.  I wear the HSU brand myself.  Good luck with your training.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 4, 2007)

for hapkido class I use a dobok from karatedepot.com  The link is the following for the dobok that I use.....When I competed in Judo it was a different story....However in the class room environment this one will be great.

http://www.karatedepot.com/un-ju-14.html


----------



## howard (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

Check out Howard Combat Kimonos.  They sell a basic unbleached judo-type gi for $50 that is very sturdy.  They're excellent for any style of Jujutsu, including BJJ, judo or any other art that has grappling techniques.


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello, Check out Judo under E-bay?  and other types of martial arts equitment.  Many times you will find great Gi's and prices! 

The last one I order double weave style under $60.00 from the Sensi's.....Aloha


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 5, 2007)

Kiyota Import out of Baltimore has very reasonably priced dogi.  You can contact them at 800 783-2232 to order a catalog.


----------



## Kwiter (Feb 5, 2007)

Where my kids train, the first months dues include a free Gi, it's practically toilet paper material but has held up for a year of training. Had to buy new pants already tho, they outgrew them.

Skennen Peace


----------



## bignick (Feb 5, 2007)

The things a lot of schools don't tell you is that they get the generic gi's for usually dirt cheap wholesale.  I'm talking under ten dollars sometimes.  That's why they often throw in a free one.  I'd talk with the instructor of the school you're studying at, you may be able to get away with a medium weight karate-style gi...or you may need the more durable judo-type gi.


----------

